# Suggestions on 12 vs 10 inch sub with grill



## jbcon (Feb 15, 2010)

I already have a JL 12w3v3 with the grill, but am limited by space and volume of only 1 cubic ft of airspace. After installing this sub in a fiberglass enclosure I realized that I need either more volume in the enclosure, or to switch subs. Even with plenty of fiberfil I had a "one-note wonder" with the 12w3 in such a small box.

Would I do better stepping down to a 10-inch JL 10w3, or 10w6 or are there some other options which might work? My only requirment is that their be a conventional speaker grill available for the speaker and it can handle 500-600 watts and be less that about $300

I am in the process of making a new enclosure, but even with redesigning it I don't see being able to get much more airspace.


----------



## SomeGuy748 (Feb 24, 2010)

IDQ12 will work well in that enclosure size. Running mine in .9 ft right now. Absolutely no issues with low end. Handles way more power than specs show, too. Doesn't come with a grill and has a lot of throw so you may have to get creative with that part. Got mine down firing so I don't need a grill.


----------

